# Sub needed for Plowing



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Need a sub with 3/4 ton pickup for plowing. Truck must be in very good condition and have a least a 8ft. plow. Hours would be from 4am-4pm during snow events.Must be clean cut and have no points on license.Must carry 1 million liability insurance for plowing. Pay is bi-wkly at $65 per hr.


----------

